

12 Hour Timelapse of a Developer's Screen from Hackathon - unfoldedorigami
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_TEaG8ncWY

======
svsaraf
What site was used for searching the picture of the camera?

~~~
unfoldedorigami
<http://thenounproject.com>

